# Best 8 String under $1000?



## G27DUDE (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, guys. This is my first thread on the site so don't kill me. To make things short, I have a crappy 7 that I hate. I was going to purchase a better one but the other guitarist in the band has an 8 string so the guys want me to go for an 8 just to have the extra range if we decide to stick with it. Any suggestions on a quality 8 string without breaking my budget? Thanks!


----------



## toecutter (Jan 30, 2012)

New: RGA8 with a pickup upgrade. 
Used: Probably going to be able to get something better for 1K


----------



## MikeH (Jan 30, 2012)

The new RGA8QM is coming out, and with a pickup swap to Dimarzio D-Activator 8s, it's $1020, I believe. Free shipping from most places that sell it. But I just snagged a 2228 for not much more than that, so try saving up maybe two more paychecks. I've seen 2228s go for $900 on eBay, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Galius (Jan 30, 2012)

There are alot of nice playing 8s under $1000. You can get a Carvin for around that, or an RGA8 and upgrade the pickups, Schecter ATXs are nice, and Agiles are usually good for the money.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd be getting a Schecter C8 of some sort depending on your aesthetic preferences.


----------



## ss22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lots of horror stories about the RGA8 ( lots of happy customers too tho). 
But for that price point you really can't go past the Agiles. Great build quality, good hardware (hipshot, grover and kahler) and decent pickups that you don't have to change out for it to sound decent. Kurt is also a really helpful guy and for a US customer like yourself he'll look after you.


----------



## MTech (Jan 30, 2012)

take your $1000 and sell your 7 then use all that to buy a nice 8.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 30, 2012)

Carvin DC800


----------



## G27DUDE (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks! I've looked at Agiles for a while and thought they looked pretty solid. Never checked out the Carvin's though. They look awesome. How are they for metal/progressive stuff? Good access on the higher frets? I jsut don't wanna blow money on something I'm not happy with. My 7 string is a Schecter and I've never liked any of the Schecters I've played.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah honestly, potential for QC issues and all, I think if you spec'ed out a bare-bones Carvin DC800 it will more than likely be the best bang-for-the-buck 8-string you're going to find. I spec'd out a rather basic one with very few upcharges (just wood, paint, hardware color and SS frets options added I believe) and I think it was just under $1200. Hard to beat that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2012)

Definitely Carvin if you're looking at getting a new guitar, though a used RG2228 could come out cheaper and it blew all the other 8s I've owned before it, and some after it, out of the water. 

Agile is cool if you want something specific and are willing to put some work in. The build is okay, and the hardware is decent (they no longer use Hipshot), but overall they need to get some work done to compete with a Carvin or RG2228, or even SC608B for that matter.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 31, 2012)

Carvin or Agile, or as others have said, a used 2228.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 31, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Carvin or Agile, or as others have said, a used 2228.


You can't mention Carvin and Agile together like that. Or, even Ibanez; a prestige one at that. The Carvin and the Ibanez are on a different level than Agile.


----------



## nathanwessel (Jan 31, 2012)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> You can't mention Carvin and Agile together like that. Or, even Ibanez; a prestige one at that. The Carvin and the Ibanez are on a different level than Agile.



But the value or price/quality ratio is on par. ImO


----------



## G27DUDE (Jan 31, 2012)

Had no idea Carvin was that involved. I'm really leaning towards the DC800. The full customization for, pretty much, a set price is unbeatable.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 31, 2012)

nathanwessel said:


> But the value or price/quality ratio is on par. ImO



I disagree. Agile makes guitars over $1000. The quality will not be comparable to a Carvin of the same or lower price. Though, Carvin sells direct, so their guitars cost ~half as much as they would if they sold to retailers.


----------



## CruzDrum (Feb 5, 2012)

agile sells direct also ever see one on guitar center or MF?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 5, 2012)

CruzDrum said:


> agile sells direct also ever see one on guitar center or MF?



Oh, yeah. I forgot. But, that wasn't the point anyway.


----------



## Galius (Feb 5, 2012)

I still own 2 agiles, and will be getting my Carvin wednesday. Both of my Agiles were under half the price of the carvin but i cant compare them until i play the carvin. That being said i feel the price of my agiles was well worth it. If you want to keep your price lower they are a good option, but by the sound and look of it paying $1000 for a carvin may be a better investment or bang for your buck.


----------



## blackjackslsc8 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tust me. Get the Michael Jordan-inside-a-Cadillac of elongated eight- stringers...blizzack jizzack sls cee ate babeh bayybee! SCHECTER sls blackjack 28" monster with the super duper scary skull inlay.


----------



## blackjackslsc8 (Jun 9, 2013)

Trust me guys if your credit has bad credit go zzounds--they do a pay as u play split into 8 months of payments...I couldn't even get a library card and they shipped me a u know who and as soon as I get my lil baby I'm a gonna make sweet love or music to her all night long.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Jun 10, 2013)

the Ibanez Ironlabel 8 string is a great guitar for the money. All the brands feel very different IMO. I feel like the ibanez has an excellent neck.


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jun 10, 2013)

Carvin DC800 man. They're great value and very customizable. Put down 20% now and in 2-3 months you'll have it. If it comes out to much over 1000, you've got the 2-3 month build time to save that little bit more up.


----------



## Erazoender (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't go wrong with either a Carvin or RG2228. I'm a fan of both companies; I've got a Carvin DC 727 that I am in total love with, but also have an RG2228 on the way as that 8 string plays like hot sweaty sex!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread... It is old. I'm sure OP found their guitar by now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2013)

blackjackslsc8 said:


> Tust me. Get the Michael Jordan-inside-a-Cadillac of elongated eight- stringers...blizzack jizzack sls cee ate babeh bayybee! SCHECTER sls blackjack 28" monster with the super duper scary skull inlay.





blackjackslsc8 said:


> Trust me guys if your credit has bad credit go zzounds--they do a pay as u play split into 8 months of payments...I couldn't even get a library card and they shipped me a u know who and as soon as I get my lil baby I'm a gonna make sweet love or music to her all night long.



Good ....ing god.


----------

